# CS6 multiple users



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I am considering CS6, which will run on my MacPro. 

My daughter has a user account on the Mac. Does anyone know if she will be able to use CS6, or is use restricted to a single account?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

You can install on 2 computers with one license.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, that's basically Adobe's standard schtick. You can buy multi-user licenses but they are not cheap.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

If I understand the OP's question, The same installation can be used by any number of user accounts on the same Mac


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

JAMG said:


> If I understand the OP's question, The same installation can be used by any number of user accounts on the same Mac


Right - that's really my question. I know I can install on 2 Macs, but I want 2 users to be able to use it on my Mac.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

If at the time of install you make it for "all users" rather than just the current user, you're good.


----------

